
Tip: If Facebook launches an e-mail service, get your vanity URL now - zeedotme
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2010/11/11/tip-if-facebook-launches-an-e-mail-service-get-your-vanity-url-now/
======
mike-cardwell
Tip: If Facebook launches an e-mail service, and you choose to use it, they
will eventually sell your emails to one or more third parties.

